# Can I get sky in other rooms without getting the multiroom package?



## Dublin3124 (4 Jul 2011)

Hi,

I have sky in my sittingroom at the moment. I would also like to watch TV in my dinningroom and also in my bedroom. I just want to be able to watch the TV in a different room so I dont need to watch a different station. 

I dont really need the multiroom package. Is it possible for me to buy different sky boxes and just use the same viewing card in different rooms?


----------



## alexandra123 (5 Jul 2011)

This should be possible. You would need something like the below
http://www.cnet.com.au/crest-wireless-tv-link-240000623.htm

I would suggest that you go into Maplins or a TV / Electrical shop and see what they have to offer.


----------



## paddyc (5 Jul 2011)

You should get one that used 5.8Ghz, used to have a 2.4ghz and got loads of interference, the 5.8Ghz don't suffer from interference as much. If you want if for 2 extra rooms then you would get 1 sender and 2 receivers

I got mine in maplins, something very similar to this, comes with a sender and a receiver and you can purchase additional receivers 
[broken link removed]


----------



## Dublin3124 (6 Jul 2011)

Hi,

I will definately go to Maplins and see what I can get. 

Thanks very much for the replies, would have had no clue otherwise. Love this site.

Ta


----------



## Leo (6 Jul 2011)

Dublin3124 said:


> Is it possible for me to buy different sky boxes and just use the same viewing card in different rooms?


 
That won't work, the cards and boxes are paired. 

As a cheaper alternative to the video senders, which will also give a better picture quality, you could get a 'magic eye' and route a co-ax cable from the RF2-Out on the sky box to the TV in the bedroom.
Leo


----------



## Dublin3124 (7 Jul 2011)

Thanks Leo


----------



## Sandals (8 Jul 2011)

Have three magic eyes off one sky box. We'v the box in the bedroom leaving a very clean finish on a flatscreen TV wall mounted as you just about see the little magic eye on the mantelpiece or top of TV.

By the way you need to change the settings from 65 to 68 in order for the box to run with the magic eyes.  Check out sky website and they show full instructions on everything (as had broken box just few weeks back).


----------



## paddyc (8 Jul 2011)

Magic eyes and co-ax are a much better solution that the AV senders if you can run the co-ax


----------



## dmos87 (18 Mar 2014)

Is this possible to do without running a cable? 

Would like to have the option of watching my recorded Sky programmes while the hubby plays the PS4 downstairs on the HD TV


----------



## wbbs (18 Mar 2014)

I have the digi sender thingys from argos and it works fine, no cables, just plug in.  Bit of interference every now and then, buzzing sound etc, not enough to matter to me anyway.


----------



## fandango1 (19 Mar 2014)

Have used both AV senders and the magic-eye & co-ax cable methods and can honestly say the magic-eye & cable is far superior to the AV senders. We used to get all sorts of interference with the AV sender, anything from the microwave to someone passing through the direct line between the sender & receiver and then wifi also caused problems (this could be an issue when the PS4 is in use). The hardwired method, while a little more hassle to set up initially, is perfect. Great sound/picture and no interference.


----------



## wbbs (19 Mar 2014)

I'm sure it is but I couldn't have run relevant cables without being obvious and a lot of trouble, rooms at opposite ends of bungalow with converted attic,  so am willing to forgo a bit of quality for the convenience of the just plug in things.


----------



## Woodie (19 Mar 2014)

Cable and magic eye solution or other cabled solution is the only one I would consider in this case.  Have tried the wireless options and nothing comes up to scratch.  In my case, old house and this difficult cable runs, I fed cable outside and back into relevant rooms.  I got lots of advice and assistance from TVtrade.ie (no interest) who have brilliant videos on just about every product they stock.


----------



## fandango1 (20 Mar 2014)

We're in a bungalow too and I think 'opposite ends of the house' could be asking for trouble with the plug in things - lots of things to interfere with signal along the way. If you have no way of accessing attic space to feed wires, then Woodie's suggestion of feeding the cable outside and then back in to the relevant room could be worth checking out. Just our 2cents worth!


----------



## wbbs (20 Mar 2014)

I actually have the plug things already, opposite ends of 50ft bungalow, working fine, minor interference sometimes, last night for example when I turned it on the sound was buzzy, just moved the receiver slightly and fine again.


----------

